
Nick Carr: Is Office the new Netscape? - nickb
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/05/one_of_the_corn.php
======
okeumeni
I don’t think Office will become the next Netscape at least not in the revenue
side of things. Microsoft can still build its own online version of office,
they have the name and customer base, I personally don’t think Google can do
them any harm there.

I will make a point here since this article refers to one great tool death.

Google should get busy building product they can sell and expand their revenue
base. The rule of all trends is that, time and evolution always takes over.
Microsoft remains powerful for all these years because the revenue source is
extremely diversified. Once Microsoft takes over Yahoo they will have the
strength to give Google a real hard time on their turf; mo matter how cool
Google is, they make money because people LIKE them. What happen when people
stop liking them? Remember all great Tools, Musicians, Politicians fade over
time. It’s just a matter of time before people like another search engine.

I think Google should look at apple with iTunes, iPod, iPhone a range of
products that actually brings in money.

